# Nissan 88 project



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

This is the pic of my Sentra prototype, 

what do you think of that?












I wait you reply

bye


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

EWWW!!! Did you eat lots of rice as a child??? That is the ugliest thing I have seen in a LONG time, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I know that the car was not perfect, the pic was made with paint, but in real , the car will be really more beautyfull, 

the white stripes, change completely the car, 



bye


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I think if this car was real, it would be fast and the furious 2 material. I kinda like the scheme, but that front air dam is all riced-out.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The colour scheme reminds me of the Celica "Action Package", that's not a good thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

can someone explain the whole "rice" thing, sry i know i am new and all but i just dont get it.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hehehehe i like the hand-drawn Erebuni body kit! Your car will proably look more like one of the following:


























mranderson-> rice is basically just a word to describe tuner vehicles that dont look so cool. Guys with muscle cars call anyone who tunes a 4 cylinder rice, etc. 

Basically the it has 2 or 3 commonly used definitions. First it is used to describe a vehicle that has an eccentric body kit that looks bad, and the car has no "go" to make up for its bad looks. Second it is used to describe people who misbadge their cars. Im sure youve seen at least one Chevy Cavalier with Nissans GTR logo pasted somewhere on the side of it. 

Hope that helps a bit.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Rice is a car that looks fast but isn't, or has stickers for products it doesn't have. Anything from TFATF is rice


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

another prototype of the kaminari body kit










I think it better and It has 16" koning wheels hehe

bye


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

and anothers.....





















bye


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the all-white one. No stupid lines on the side or ugly ass stickers on it. Actually it sorta looks like my car if I had rims.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

>>Rice is a car that looks fast but isn't, or has stickers for >>products it doesn't have. Anything from TFATF is rice

Well if its the case, were almost all a bunch of ricers !! hehehe

a got a sport coupe w custom front spoiler ans it look great. I got some







from guys who have good looking civic (i dont mean rice here ex:92-00nice 17 mags and lowering nothing more) ans my car`s not finish yet i havent paint it yet...And the car tuning:well its a E16i... i cannot compete anyone (onless a topaz hehe) or any tuned 3-4 bangers... but still im no rice boy.. cuz you see, i think rice is much more than appearance its the combination of it + driver attitude....

My 2 cents


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

P.s the second batch of drawings look awsome !! ... i personnally dont like the eyebrowse but the rest of it, its real nice !


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Crazy-Mart your car is pretty nice. You don't have any stickers or any fucked up stripes. Just a nice clean car. If the looks like it belongs at www.ricecop.com then it's rice


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Those second set of drawings look tight. I really like those concepts. I have to agree with Crazy-Mart on the eyebrows though. It throws the front of the car off proportion (look at the headlight compared with the side markers). If you wanna do soemthing to the headlights maybe get those tinting covers for them. Just my $0.02 though.

Hey are you using paint to edit all of those pics??? 

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Id like to think my car looks as fast as it goes right now  lol

actually its pretty fast compared to most cars so I cant complain..

but this is how you can keep anyone from calling you rice .. just dont show off or act like you got speed unless you know you can beet the other guy  

I like to keep a car sleek looking though on the outside im in the process of getting the peices from the Kimnari kit on my car.. 

I have the Xenon kit i beleive picked it up from a junkyard
but i left the front on which was a Nismo front.

here is what it used to look like
Rear









the rest









BTW scratch that gay DG racing sticker on the windshield that was takin off over a year ago lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

yes I use paint and XNview to edit the pics, and i think than the results are good I take 5 minutes to do a prototype hehe.

and I dont know witch bodykit choose, :

the kaminari,
the erebuni
the xenon 


what do you think?

bye


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

hey man I think you will like the kimnari i meen that kimnari pic on there site really isnt that great there photographer sux at making the car look good haha.

and some of that stuff you edited i liked because i know if it was in real life it would look alot beter


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The return of the B12's. That sounds great don't it! I have the simple remedy for power, you guys hustle up to make 'em look good. Work on that front Dam as my intercooler is pretty hidden behind my bumper support. And the Kaminari rear valance always has always looked nice to me. Keep up the good work!!

Dee


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I personally like the Xenon front end alot. I like the Erebuni rear and side kits better though.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

where can i see and get each of these kits


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

The Kaminari kit i posted in this this thread. Their websitie is www.kaminari.com

The Erebuni Kit can be found here:
http://www.erebuni.net/ge/nisssentra87.htm 

and the Xenon kit can be found here:

http://www.autoaccessory.com/cgi-bi...d2frame.d2w/report?prrfnbr=177489&prmenbr=402 
http://www.autoaccessory.com/ 

if that first link doesnt work.

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

no affence to anyones taste but teh eribuni front end makes me want to puke. the rest of the kit is ok but ackk on the front end.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The Xenon kit is really nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I like all the kits but I want tu have the most lower and I think than the erebuni was the most lower kit ..

what do you think

bye


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

trust me the kimnari has the lowest front end and the xenon follows it the erebuni I dont think you would be happy with. makes the car look to old.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i agree, the Erebuni kit looks like it was made in 1992 or somthing. It looks dated. I personally like the Xenon kit alot.,

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I think I will choose the kaminari  


bye


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey awesome seeing you guys keeping it cool with the sentras. I used to have one '87 coupe hatchback style. E 16 auto and it was awesome. Just her transmission went and well having enough money 1000 saved i got a 240 sx. but I am telling you uour cars are awesome take it from one who is been there and still misses that thing to.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Heres a better pic of the Xenon, it is very low with 2" lowering on 16"s.










John


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

SENTRA88 said:


> *i agree, the Erebuni kit looks like it was made in 1992 or somthing. It looks dated. I personally like the Xenon kit alot.,*


the xenon kit was made pre-1987!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

but it looks more modern!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

wow !!! Nismo driver your car look very good, do you have other pics of the bodykit to view the side skirt and the rear apron 

bye


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I only have the front air dam, no sides or rear. It blends well with the factory bodylines, so I think I'm gonna leave it like it is.
John


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i have the xenon urethane kit and my car sort of looks like the white one except my wheels are different . i still havent had it painted yet but it still looks good to me


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

*A lot of work*

Man,

You guys put a lot of work into the appearance of your vehicle.

Personaly I think simpler is better, clean lines, straight forward, single or two tone paint and tinted windows. I liked the fast and furious cars, the hondas, all black with smoked windows, low to the ground but driveable.

My 2 cents.


----------

